# Snotlings - armed and on the move!



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

When I first started toying with the idea of an Ork army where Gretchins are fielded as Orks I was planning to do up Snotlings as the "grots" for the Rebelion.

Back then I had absolutely no intention of re-arming the little buggers with weapons other than the sticks, chains, and stones they were already casted with. Mainly due to the reason that the metal models are tough to mod and I didn't think I would be able to pull it off...

... about 5 years since that decision I was paging through the recent Ork Codex contemplating some ideas in preparation for strategies against a friend who plays the "Tin Head" Necrons and came to realise that if I were to field a "big gunz" group that the traditional crew that comes with the models are no longer WYSIWYG since, technically, they are armed with grot blasters. So, with enough spare bits about the place, I got out the clippers, files, and elbow grease to arm at least 6 little snots with a variety of weaponry (Necromunda guns, IG lass guns, and lass pistols, plus one eager lad with a bag full of frag grenades) a few hours later I had finished about 21 rather than the intended 6 and figured: "I've done more than half of a full squad might as well see if I can finish the lot."

In building the last 9 I have had to abandon some of the original models I intended to use due to the fact that if I were to start cutting and filing on them - to get rid of the weaponry - there would be next to nothing left of the model to work with.

So I rummaged through the ol' bits box and found some of plastic Snotlings from the older Night Goblin sets (the one holding the club with a nail through the top) to use to replace about 4 of the unusables (I tried to keep their guns varied as to break the, otherwise, mono-tone look of the 4 models)

All 30 of the blighters:














































The Runtherd, Skab Snoturd, is a Gretchin kitted in some hints of an IG leader's gear (peak cap scavenged from a tank commander's head, right sleeve from the same tank commander, left sleeve from the standard IG troops - the arm with the chain sword and rank tags), added to this is a standard Boy Slugga, a Katachan vox caster (minus arial and side pockets to give it a power pack look), the left hand of the "Red Gobbo" (this one was still in my bits box after the creation of Zod Bad'un) with two katachan vox caster arials attached to the top to create a "grot prod" for the model. then the bottom of the left hand was filed off and drilled to allow for the connecting wire, right hand is a standard goblin hand (replaced the original IG hand to keep the size ratio between the two hands the same). 










Some random fluff to Skab:

Skab Snoturd is an ex-runtherd assistant. Skab used to be "in charge" of teaching Squigs not to eat gretchins without permission, he got branded with his name after having Nosha (the only squig who Skab could convince to NOT try and swallow him whole) bite off the foot of Skab's owner. When Lenny found Skab he was still nailed, by his ears, to the door of a squig pen with Nosha chained up beneath him - scheduled to be the Runtherd's dinner.

Skab has observed how Commisars always seem to leed their troops from behind and use violence as a method of motivation so he has taken it apon himself to wear a rag-tag garb of an Imperial commander and motivate the only group of orkoids willing to listen to him: Snotlings. Those who fail to "fall into rank" (or as close as something with the inteligence of a smart dog can come to falling into rank) are reprimanded by being fed to Nosha.

Paint in progress shots of these models will only start happening once I can get my hands on a new can of base spray (my chaos black spray gave its last gasp a few months back and I don't have the cash flow at the moment to buy a new one)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah nice man, nice!! now get 'em painted!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like the grot rebels are on the armed and ready to rumble. Good job looking forward to a few hundred more of them for the whole army.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Awww, they're so Cute


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are cool conversions, i look forward to seeing them get painted.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Utter genious! LOL! I love it! The one holding the lasgun like a club is hilarious! :biggrin: Damned fine job bud!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

You wanted them painted and thanks to a tutorial I found many many moons ago I got them painted FAST! 

Snotlings - Speed Painted










A few years back some one directed me to a "speed painting" tutorial. The tutorial showed a fast way to paint small models that are plentiful and have mostly basic colours in a series of washes.

Fittingly the example used was Snotlings. I have applied the same tutorial to my little modded Snots and the result is quite pleasing. I have painted the first 8 in about 3 or 4 hours. The rest should go considerably quicker as I have now gotten the hang of it.

These Snotlings are also my first experiment with non-metal metal (for the guns) as I figured that weapons being lugged about by Snots wouldn't get much love on the maintenance side of things.

Kept most of their details (loincloths, gun butts, arm bands, etc.) blue to tie in with the rest of the Deathskull Rebel theme.

For those interested in the tutorial: Speed Painting Tutorial







































Skab Snoturd and Nosha










I painted Nosha in the same manner as the Snotlings and I am very happy with the result (thinking of dusting off a Nid army I have and doing them in the same manner). I tried a white based paint scheme for Skab too but I rushed him a bit... his paint scheme would be "tournament ready" but it could definiatly have done with a bit more time and care just for the "over all" feel.

Still it seems that basing from white is definiatly the way to go for some one like me whom LOVES to convert but hates to paint.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

F*** me. That's some really good conversion work on there. not so fussed on the bright blue, but you're painting it - and the effort is what counts. +rep.


----------

